# Schumann recomendations



## manueelster (Feb 7, 2013)

I have just discovered a work by Schumann (op. 56) and I think is amazing. Do you have any recommendation of other works?


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I would definitely check out OP. 82, Waldszenen. Sviatoslav Richter performed this marvelously.

Other solo piano compositions of his I have liked are Op. 2, Op. 6, and Op. 9.

Symphonies 1 and 4 are terrific, and the other two are also worth a listen. His piano concerto is a masterpiece of the genre.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

This is your lucky day! The Op. 56 piano studies are fine works, and Schumann wrote a bunch of piano works that are even better than Op. 56. Check out Kinderszenen and Humoreske; for a more wild Schumann experience try Davidsbundlertanze.

Other very popular Schumann piano works include his piano sonatas, Carnaval, Papillons, Arabeske, Sym. Etudes, etc.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Ops. 1-23 (c. 1830-1839) are exclusively piano works and the vast majority of Schumann's well-known ones are to be found there - as you like op. 56 you should be on safe ground whatever pieces you choose.

Here's the above opus list courtesy of Wikipedia:

Op. 1, Variations on the name "Abegg" (1830)
Op. 2, Papillons (1829-1831)
Op. 3, Etudes After Paganini Caprices (1832)
Op. 4, Intermezzi (1832)
Op. 5, Impromptus [on a Theme by Clara Wieck] (1833)
Op. 6, Davidsbündlertänze (1837)
Op. 7, Toccata in C major (1832)
Op. 8, Allegro in B minor (1831)
Op. 9, Carnaval (1834-1835)
Op. 10, 6 Concert Studies on Caprices by Paganini (1833)
Op. 11, Grand Sonata No. 1 in F-sharp minor (1835)
Op. 12, Fantasiestücke (Fantasy Pieces) (1837)
Op. 13, Symphonic Studies (Études symphoniques) (1834)
Op. 14, Grand Sonata No. 3 in F minor, Concerto Without Orchestra (1835)
Op. 15, Kinderszenen (Scenes From Childhood) (1838)
Op. 16, Kreisleriana (1838)
Op. 17, Fantasie in C (1836, revised 1839)
Op. 18, Arabeske in C (1839)
Op. 19, Blumenstück (Flower Piece) in D-flat (1839)
Op. 20, Humoreske in B-flat (1839)
Op. 21, Novelletten (Novelettes) (1838)
Op. 22, Piano Sonata No. 2 in G minor (1833-1835)
Op. 23, Nachtstücke (Night Pieces) (1839)

I also agree with bharbeke that the later op. 82 pieces (1849) are excellent but Schumann wasn't composing so much for the piano by then.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Symphonic Etudes is my favorite Schumann piano work. If you can find a performance by Claudio Arrau, that would be terrific.

For orchestral music, try the Schumann Symphony No. 2 with Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

manueelster said:


> I have just discovered a work by Schumann (op. 56) and I think is amazing. Do you have any recommendation of other works?


I remember being completely bowled over myself when I first heard op 56/i. I once managed to find an absolutely wonderful performance of op 56 - by Gaia Scienza. Well worth seeking out - let me know if you have a problem finding it. It's on a CD called Für Meine Clara. Were you listening to a performance on pedalflugel? If not, I think you would enjoy it. It also works well on organ.

Just sticking with Schumann for the moment, and keyboard, I think you may enjoy op 126 also. Generally, I think you will appreciate Martin Schmeding's Schumann CD. Olivier Vernet's too.


----------



## almc (Jan 26, 2013)

Schumann is mostly admired for his piano miniatures, however all of his output is full of pleasant surprises.

Personally, I ended to love his piano quintet (op. 44) the most. A haunting work that traverses the entire palette of human emotions.


----------



## paula109 (Apr 2, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> Ops. 1-23 (c. 1830-1839) are exclusively piano works and the vast majority of Schumann's well-known ones are to be found there - as you like op. 56 you should be on safe ground whatever pieces you choose.
> 
> Here's the above opus list courtesy of Wikipedia:
> 
> ...


interesting


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

His symphonies are quite respectable.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

In addition to the piano works and a few chamber pieces, I'm especially drawn to Schumann's songs. He has five crucial sets: 3 Liederkreis setting different poets, the Dichterliebe, and (my personal favorite) Frauenliebe und -leben.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

hpowders said:


> The Symphonic Etudes is my favorite Schumann piano work. If you can find a performance by Claudio Arrau, that would be terrific.
> 
> For orchestral music, try the Schumann Symphony No. 2 with Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic.


I don't have a recording by Arrau, who is one of my favorite Pianists, but the Naxos recording by Bernd Glemser is terrific and inexpensive.


----------



## leroy (Nov 23, 2014)

Schumann is such a wonderful composer its well worth listening to his range of compositions, I still have to traverse his symphonies, which I am sure will be a delight. I would recommend his Violin, cello and piano concerto's, I was just listening to Van Cliburn and the Chicago symphony performing the latter work. For chamber music I'd say piano quartet in E flat major op 47. I'm not sure you can go wrong on any of his solo piano music, but my current favorites include: fantasiestucke op 12, novelletten op 21 no 8, Gesänge der Frühe, 7 Klavierstücke in Fughettenform, Die Geistervariationen and Etudes on a theme by beethoven. That last one is probably slightly evil because if you thought that stupid theme from the 7th was hard to get out of your head before... hehe


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> In addition to the piano works and a few chamber pieces, I'm especially drawn to Schumann's songs. He has five crucial sets: 3 Liederkreis setting different poets, the Dichterliebe, and (my personal favorite) *Frauenliebe * *und-leben*


I concur.


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU (Mar 31, 2015)

I agree with you. But to my regret I've never listened to Arrau's Symphonic Etudes, only through Richter and Pollini I know this fantastic masterpiece. As to the symphonies, #2nd is the best one. But I prefer Sinopoli & VPO to Karajan & BPO.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

HIDEKI SUKENOBU said:


> I agree with you. But to my regret I've never listened to Arrau's Symphonic Etudes, only through Richter and Pollini I know this fantastic masterpiece. As to the symphonies, #2nd is the best one. But I prefer Sinopoli & VPO to Karajan & BPO.


I heard Arrau do the Symphonic Variations live in New York City. A towering performance!

I don't believe I have ever heard the Sinopoli Schumann Second Symphony.

I agree. The Second is Schumann's best.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

My first recommendation for solo piano music by Schumann would be Rubinstein's recording of Carnaval, Op. 9 and Fantasiestücke, Op. 12.

CD:









LP:


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Claudio Arrau's version of the first two piano sonatas can't be beat.

I've always loved Geza Anda for the Fantasy in C.

Kubelik has the best 2nd Symphony by far - the slow movement truly sounds like a chorus of angels in the climax. My LP also has his gorgeous version of the Genoveva Overture.

Charles Munch and the BSO has always been my choice for the 1st Symphony and the Manfred Overture.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't know much Schumann but I really enjoy Op. 26 Faschingsschwank aus Wien.
I play the Intermezzo myself, it's a wonderful piece.

Here's the intermezzo and finale played by Alicia de Larrocha


----------



## Zlatorog (May 31, 2014)

I really enjoy Five Pieces in Folk Style, Op. 102.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

While I enjoy all 4 of the Schumann symphonies, especially #3, and the _Konzertsuck for 4 horns_ my favourite of his orchestral works is definitely the _Overture, Scherzo & Finale_ and I don't understand why it is so infrequently performed. As to symphony sets ... Sawallisch with the Staatskapelle Dresden.

Konzertstuck - Stefan Dohr, Stefan Jezierski, Andej Zust, Sarah Willis and Moskow State Simphony Orchestra. Conductor Pavel Kogan


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU (Mar 31, 2015)

Perhaps Schumann was the typical composer who intently wrote in some genre for some limited time. Early numbers of his work, we find various types of music played on piano. And songs were written. Around op. 40 he wrote music for chamber music, some of them are masterpieces, I think. One schertzo music of the SQ. is very fine; regrettably I have forgotten which one. Above all, the piano quintet and the piano quartet: the beginning of the finale of the latter, I remember he quoted Mozart's Jupiter symphony and the former may be his most successful piece of work. We can enjoy and reflect upon the development and sometimes musical or physical decline of the talent of the composer in their works in the late part of the composer; PC series of Mozart and PS series of Beeethoven are good instances. In that sense, Schumann is lacking in his life-work. That's why listeners seem to tend to avoid his work, I believe.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I would also recommend the imaginative and, unfortunately, underrated _Konzertstuck_ for four horns and orchestra.

Of his concertos, the one for cello is my favorite (big surprise!) - it is less of a virtuosic showpiece than an intimate conversation between the cellist and the orchestra. Here, Schumann is at his most personal and succinct and the soloist must maintain an attitude of humility while forging a sophisticated cantilena.


----------



## almc (Jan 26, 2013)

HIDEKI SUKENOBU said:


> Perhaps Schumann was the typical composer who intently wrote in some genre for some limited time. Early numbers of his work, we find various types of music played on piano. And songs were written. Around op. 40 he wrote music for chamber music, some of them are masterpieces, I think. One schertzo music of the SQ. is very fine; regrettably I have forgotten which one. Above all, the piano quintet and the piano quartet: the beginning of the finale of the latter, I remember he quoted Mozart's Jupiter symphony and the former may be his most successful piece of work. We can enjoy and reflect upon the development and sometimes musical or physical decline of the talent of the composer in their works in the late part of the composer; PC series of Mozart and PS series of Beeethoven are good instances. In that sense, Schumann is lacking in his life-work. That's why listeners seem to tend to avoid his work, I believe.


Maybe, you say so because you didn't happen to read something about Schumann himself ... The poor guy had ''on'' & ''off'' phases for the biggest part of his life as an adult. During the ''on'' phases he was productive and joy seeker ... the opposite during the ''off'' time ...

I paste from Wiki :

''... Schumann suffered from a lifelong mental disorder, first manifesting itself in 1833 as a severe melancholic depressive episode, which recurred several times alternating with phases of 'exaltation' and increasingly also delusional ideas of being poisoned or threatened with metallic items. After a suicide attempt in 1854, Schumann was admitted to a mental asylum, at his own request, in Endenich near Bonn. Diagnosed with "psychotic melancholia", Schumann died two years later in 1856 without having recovered from his mental illness. ...''


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU (Mar 31, 2015)

Of course, I know that. Is psycho-pathological matter related with the appreciation of his music?


----------



## almc (Jan 26, 2013)

It is, maybe, that I didn't understood your saying : ''... _We can enjoy and reflect upon the development and sometimes musical or physical decline of the talent of the composer in their works in the late part of the composer; _ ...''

In his case, we cannot judge something like the '' _physical decline of the talent_ '' since it occured under abnormal circumstances. But, again, I may misinterpret your thinking ...


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This is the best box set for Schumann that I can think of.


----------

